# DIY helmet padding



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

The padding to my helmets all fall apart, replacement kits are available at $10 a pop. Anybody ever find a good DIY replacement material that could be cut and adhere to the velcro attachments?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Helmets should be replace every 3 years, at least.
To protect my head, and possibly my life, I'd pay the $10 for the pads, or pop for a new helmet all together.


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

One thing I find interesting are the cyclists that will spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on bike upgrades, but can't come up with $60 for a functioning helmet.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

superjesus said:


> One thing I find interesting are the cyclists that will spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on bike upgrades, but can't come up with $60 for a functioning helmet.


Exactly!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

superjesus said:


> One thing I find interesting are the cyclists that will spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on bike upgrades, but can't come up with $60 for a functioning helmet.


I hope you guys realize stumble is talking about the fit/sweat pads, not the foam crash lining. They do break down and long before the helmet is "done" for some riders.

stumble, you might try making pads from those cheap microfiber cleaning cloths.

I tend to remove most of my pads. Helmets are most stable and work best if they fit well without resorting to thick soft foam fit pads. If I can not get a helmet to fit without thick pads, I look for another model.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I wash the velcro'd pads in my helmet about every other ride. It keeps them from breaking down from the sweat.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

ajmelin said:


> Helmets should be replace every 3 years, at least.


Why's that?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

m85476585 said:


> Why's that?


The foam that comprises the helmet degrades, due to heat (leaving in vehicle a big no-no), time, and (obviously) impact.
A helmet that is well taken care of, not dropped or tossed around, and rinsed often enough should last a few years. At more than 3 years it's just nice to rock a new lid anyways. Up to you if you want to replace yours every few years and exceed the manufacturers recommendation, which is probably on the conservative side. Brain damage sucks though I bet.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

shiggy said:


> stumble, you might try making pads from those cheap microfiber cleaning cloths.


:thumbsup: Custom colored pads? oooohhhh:thumbsup:


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Several helmet manufacturers will GIVE you new replacement pads if you just call them.


----------



## GolfMike (Jul 28, 2016)

GR1822 said:


> Helmets should be replace every 3 years, at least.
> To protect my head, and possibly my life, I'd pay the $10 for the pads, or pop for a new helmet all together.


Whilst safety is paramount when riding and taking care of equipment, especially a helmet, every 3 years would be overkill unless it has been damaged or as the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute guidelines indicate. When to Replace a Helmet?


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

GolfMike said:


> Whilst safety is paramount when riding and taking care of equipment, especially a helmet, every 3 years would be overkill unless it has been damaged or as the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute guidelines indicate. When to Replace a Helmet?


True. Helmet manufacturers have gone from replace every 10 years, then to 7, 5, and now 3. There isn't new advancements in the crash foam that now require replacing sooner. A helmet manufacturer (I believe it is Bell?) rep even stated here on the forums that they are recommending this just to sell more helmets.

Though, I also agree it's nice to have something brand new every few years or so.


----------



## Rex Luthor (Jan 17, 2009)

JNKER said:


> True. Helmet manufacturers have gone from replace every 10 years, then to 7, 5, and now 3. There isn't new advancements in the crash foam that now require replacing sooner. A helmet manufacturer (I believe it is Bell?) rep even stated here on the forums that they are recommending this just to sell more helmets.
> 
> Though, I also agree it's nice to have something brand new every few years or so.


I still use my 10 yr old Xens and have zero reservations about doing so.

If a foam cooler can last for decades floating around in the ocean and then years more on the beach where it washes up, I'm pretty confident my helmet will be good for even longer.

Yes I know this post is years old, but people need to wise up to obvious marketing.


----------

